# 45-70 Does anybody?



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm just wondering who and why someone shoots a 45-70. Do you actively shoot it? Is there certain game you've used it for?

I did get one for my Birthday about 20 odd years ago and I do shoot it once in awhile, mostly at rabbits or targets. This year I may actually use it for what it's designed for.

Just curious about brands, lever, single shot, ammo, loads, etc. 

Thanks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

No I don't have one, but I want one in Ruger #1, "red pad". I do think the guide guns are pretty cool... I just don't have a use for one atm. It would be a hard choice though between 45-70 for nostalgia vs 444 in a guide gun.

I know one particular taxidermist here who shot his last moose with an original 1883 45-70. That's his story to tell... if he is inclined.

-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I have used a 45-70 and 45-90 to shoot both elk and deer. I used vintage rifles, mostly lever guns, for many years and have used many older cartridges to harvest game. They usually fell dead when shot. The 45-70 is an excellent cartridge, short to medium range(out 200 yrds) but has the potential for long range as it was one of the popular "Creedmore rounds"(1000 Yds) when in the proper rifle.
Tell me what rifle you have and I could maybe advise you a little on ammo, etc.


----------



## Liatry (Nov 10, 2019)

BPturkeys said:


> I have used a 45-70 and 45-90 to shoot both elk and deer. I used vintage rifles, mostly lever guns, for many years and have used many older cartridges to harvest game. They usually fell dead when shot. The 45-70 is an excellent cartridge, short to medium range(out 200 yrds) but has the potential for long range as it was one of the popular "Creedmore rounds"(1000 Yds) when in the proper rifle.
> Tell me what rifle you have and I could maybe advise you a little on ammo, etc.


+1


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I picked up a Marlin 1895 a few years ago when we used to be able to sell guns on ksl. It was practically brand new and I got it for a song. I have taken a couple of cow elk and a buck with it. It is fun to shoot, but as I get older, I find myself not enjoying the recoil of 405 gr loads. Those are some real knuckle crunchers. Light loads are a hoot to shoot. I love leverguns. I have been eyeballing something in a 357. Can't quite make myself pull the trigger on it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My FIL shoots a Shilo Sharps Single (real deal not a knockoff) in 45-90. Mostly for rabbits or plinking. That gun does have some range though. I believe he reloads 45-70 for it, if I remember correctly. It's a fun gun...


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I carry a Marlin 45-70 Guide when I go bear hunting up here in Alaska. Haven't pulled the trigger on a bear with it yet, but maybe this is my lucky year.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Used my step dads marlin 45/70 on an antlerless elk hunt around Christmas. Worked great!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I inherited a beautiful Browning 1886 in 45-70 from my father-in-law. I've shot it several times and really enjoy it. However, all my ammo is 300gr and it shoots quite high with those loads. My friends at Browning say the rate of twist is designed for 400gr. bullets, so I just need to "bite the bullet" and buy some new loads. I've considered using it for elk or deer, but haven't ever taken it hunting. Maybe this year for antlerless elk.....


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. I'm actually surprised, BP, NHS, AF CYN, johnnycheesecake, I didn't know you guys were into big bores. 

I actually shoot a 1885 Browning single shot, 45-70. My new attempt for more power has been the Hornady 325gr FTX LEVERevolution. I nonchalantly put the rifle up for a left handed shot the other day, yes they are more powerful than what I have been shooting. 

Hornady claims these are good for an additional 100 yards in the right guns. If your body can handle them. So about two more practice shots and I'll be ready for the season. 

Good luck with those big bores guys, post everything!


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Got one, but haven’t fired it yet. I kinda have a fetish for lever actions. It’s a JM stamped CB version. I intend to put a skinner sight on it, and kill something big and tasty with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

AF CYN said:


> I inherited a beautiful Browning 1886 in 45-70 from my father-in-law. I've shot it several times and really enjoy it. However, all my ammo is 300gr and it shoots quite high with those loads. My friends at Browning say the rate of twist is designed for 400gr. bullets, so I just need to "bite the bullet" and buy some new loads. I've considered using it for elk or deer, but haven't ever taken it hunting. Maybe this year for antlerless elk.....


This doesn't make a lot of sense. Rate of twist might affect accuracy but elevation is all about the sights on the rifle. I once owned a .38-40 Marlin 1894 rifle and attempted to use a "hotter" load for hunting. The .38-40 is one of those dual rifle/pistol cartridges from the old days and they where always loaded more mild so that the pistol could accommodate. The rifles technically can handle a much hotter and flat shooting load. Anyway, to make a long story short, I could never get the rifle sighted in because there was not enough adjustment in the sights to bring the POI down on target(without modifying the sights).

My point is that perhaps you might only need different sights that would allow your rifle to be sighted in with the faster flat shooting ammo. The modern flat shooting ammo like the LEVERevolution is great stuff when used in a modern rifle, like your Browning that that can handle it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a 50cal Hawkin barrel that is very touchy with elevation and powder charges. When my son used it for his first deer hunt, we ran out of elevation adjustment to get it on target, ended up reducing the powder charge to bring it down (shot high with higher pressure loads).

Guns can be weird.


-DallanC


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

AF CYN said:


> I inherited a beautiful Browning 1886 in 45-70 from my father-in-law. I've shot it several times and really enjoy it. However, all my ammo is 300gr and it shoots quite high with those loads. My friends at Browning say the rate of twist is designed for 400gr. bullets, so I just need to "bite the bullet" and buy some new loads. I've considered using it for elk or deer, but haven't ever taken it hunting. Maybe this year for antlerless elk.....


That's a big chunk of firearm you own. I never could imagine dragging that beauty I had through the timbers. Shooting with the big buck horn sights I had to barely see the front bead in the rear sight to shoot anything. Congrats to you on that rifle, a true piece of work.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

NHS said:


> I picked up a Marlin 1895 a few years ago when we used to be able to sell guns on ksl. It was practically brand new and I got it for a song. I have taken a couple of cow elk and a buck with it. It is fun to shoot, but as I get older, I find myself not enjoying the recoil of 405 gr loads. Those are some real knuckle crunchers. Light loads are a hoot to shoot. I love leverguns. I have been eyeballing something in a 357. Can't quite make myself pull the trigger on it.


Good job Nater Gator! tell me, what did those 405's really do to an elk? Pass straight through? Shatter the bone leaving a 3" exit? One shot, one kill? I'm curious.....thanks


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Two were pass throughs. I did recover one bullet from a cow elk in the offside shoulder (pic attached). It went in at 405 grains and ended up at 237 grains so 168 grains of copper and lead enhanced my culinary experience with her. All were on shot kills. The recovered bullet came from about a 100 yard shot. The other two were much closer. That big slow bullet does a number. It reminds me a lot of a muzzle loader wound channel. Good luck this fall!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I used an h&r .45-70 to kill one hog n a handful of white tails. It was maybe a 6 lb rifle. I used the leverevolution factory animal. Nothing ever ran after being shot but I don’t think I ever shot anything farther than 50 yds


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I picked up a very slightly used Marlin 1895 Cowboy a couple of years ago. Shoots quite nicely with the HSM Cowboy Action loads. I have some 400 grain Speer soft points loaded up for when I am feeling adventurous. Or when the moose or buffalo tag shows up.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If I ever quit hemorrhaging money doing home projects I will be looking for a Ruger No 1 in .45-70 or perhaps a No 3


----------

